# Disappearing frogs and toads??



## Sarateeeeee (Jun 5, 2011)

I've noticed there are a lot less frogs and toads hanging out in the garden as of late... :/ What can I do to help the few that are still here? And why they disappearing??


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

i volunteer with these guys
some info on making your garden better for herps

Dragons in your Garden - enhancing your garden


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Frogs / toards will naturally disperse this time of year.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I feel that in every garden if possible you should leave at least one part of it untouched, for the wild life, we used to have 2 trees in our garden which was ideal for the birds etc, behind the shed there was just a growth of bushes etc which was not really in view of the scene of the garden so we left that untouched for the wild life, we got frogs every single year without fail.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Same I take little one to the local stream and there are hardly any there any more ... sad really


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I live in more like the ''country'' and we always have frogs that gather along with wild mallards every year in a wildlife pond.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't move frogs or other amphibians around the place too much. They disperse from breeding aggregations in March-June. Adults are largely terrestrial this time of year, and during dry periods will be either under water or hiding somewhere moist. Keep an eye out and they will be back.

Nice to see someone looking outside !


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Podarcis said:


> Don't move frogs or other amphibians around the place too much. They disperse from breeding aggregations in March-June. Adults are largely terrestrial this time of year, and during dry periods will be either under water or hiding somewhere moist. Keep an eye out and they will be back.
> 
> Nice to see someone looking outside !


Around here adults are found underground, i just take a walk at my yard and see a many of vertical holes, with an eye!, usually the summer after they breed, or late spring.


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

I find that having a relatively good sized garden will help but most importantly, a pond with plenty of plants around it, and several flat stones with small gaps beneath. That said my parents have a two achre garden but no pond, and the frogs and toads abound the place on warm moist evenings gobbling up the slugs and snails that come out to feed on the lawn and bedding plants.

If you want frogs, then plenty of moist areas and not being to clean cut with the garden or at least some of it will help. The odd pile of rotten logs in a quiet out of the way place amongst some long grass or piles of dead leaves beside a small pond would be great. It doesn't need to be much, just a washing up basin sunk into the ground with a rock in it, a bunch of weed and some water (obviously). Leave it like this, completely untouched for a couple of years and the froggies will move in


----------

